# PTO only works when gearbox in low ratio



## Nigel England (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi
New here. I have Hinomoto C174 and its a great machine. However the PTO only engages to spin my topper when the tractor gearbox has low ratio selected. Is this correct or is something broken. It drives fine in both high and low ratio without PTO drive selected.
Thanks for advice.


----------

